# coyote scope light



## EZB (Jan 29, 2007)

im wanting to put a light on my 700 rem 25-06 is there a mount to put one on my scope or barrel mount? and what is a good long distance light, we have a 223 but most yotes are out to far for it. thanks


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, there are numerous options for mounting a light to a rifle. If you go to Amazon and type in &#8220;gun mounted light&#8221; you&#8217;ll see a good variety. Most hunting/shooting supply catalogs carry them as well. I can&#8217;t help but think that if the coyotes are out too for far the .223, they&#8217;re just out too far for anything. The .223 should be able to reach a long ways for coyote size critters.


----------



## frostymug56 (May 7, 2012)

RED Kill Light XLR 250 (Extreme Long Range Tactical Rifle Light System..this is the one i'm getting. been doing some checking & best i've found,, price isn't bad. $139.99 check out elusive wildlife.com


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree M. Magis on the .223. As for lights...we love the "Night Eyes Gun Light".

Small, lite, and compact. http://www.nighteyespredatorlight.com/new_website_004.htm


----------



## EZB (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks guys there are a lot out there im looking at the 250 thaks againe and good luck with the yotes


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

r9ptbuck said:


> I agree M. Magis on the .223. As for lights...we love the "Night Eyes Gun Light".
> 
> Small, lite, and compact. http://www.nighteyespredatorlight.com/new_website_004.htm


+2 on the Night Eyes Gun Light , honestly there is nothing wrong with an XLR 250 from boondock outdoors . But the night eyes gun light is a much better light with a much longer beam of light . I have a Night Eyes gun light and have friends that have the XLR 250 that I have been able to compare them side by side . Mine blows the 250 out of the water , I can identify animals out to 250-300yds !! That is no b.s. , and they also have a much tighter beam . The gentlemen that owns night eyes is a top notch guy and so are his lights , his name is Joe . He offers a much better price and provides a much better light IMO . His gun light packages range from $110-$120 , dont be afraid to shoot him an email and ask him whatever questions you have , he usually responds very promptly .
Here is a coyote taken using my night eyes gun light !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

frostymug56 said:


> RED Kill Light XLR 250 (Extreme Long Range Tactical Rifle Light System..this is the one i'm getting. been doing some checking & best i've found,, price isn't bad. $139.99 check out elusive wildlife.com


thats what i have and it really lights em up, well racoons and possums. I havent seen a yote yet at night


----------

